#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Про финики

## Альбина

Финики— удивительный плод, которому во многих странах приписывают свойства укреплять здоровье и продлевать жизнь. Говорят, что в Китае есть долгожители, основой питания которых служат исключительно финики. Во всяком случае, это очень полезный продукт, и многие диетологи рекомендуют употреблять его вместо сладкого. Кроме того, финики со стародавних времен были известны своими целебными свойствами. 

http://mysportru.blogspot.ru/2016/01/1_30.html

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

В Китае едят ююбу, а не финики.

----------

Альбина (09.12.2016)

----------


## Альбина

ай...это не важно),но штука правда оч. полезная,вкуснейшая  и энергетически ценная ,особенно для умственной дятельности.

У меня даже теория возникла,смешная правда,но смело напишу.)

Есть разные состояния . Есть,например, такое состояние,как очарованность жизнью . Или увлеченность .Оно очень живое, деятельное,состояние удвлетворения происходящим и готовность ко всему дальнейшему .Там нужна энергия для ее поддержания .  И вот тогда финики - самое то для поддержания такого состояния  плюс там сахар . Лучше не придумаешь . А их "вяленность под солнцем" дает тот самый покой. Вобще- финики -это " хранилище солнышка" )),если так можно сказать . ) 

Для сравнения напишу,что бывает другое состояние- состояние умиротворения, и оно менее само-деятельное  . И тогда свежие фрукты ,любые ,какие есть - груши,яблоки, айва,киви,  дают толчек дополнительный к энергетической движухе. И тогда тянет к более ,даже не знаю как сказать ,"будоражищим, молодым ,ЖИВЫМ "качествам-веществам  -...... фруктовым .Может что-то с кислотой фруктовой связано, кстати, я сейчас подумала, тупо лопать фрукты -это не есть гут..

Вообщем, для тех, кто поймет .))НУ кто не поймет - хоть повеселится.)) Если ты -сам -"консерва", то должно захотеться есть фрукты . Если немного расконсервировался, то требуются такие "консервы", как финики  ,и фрукты не нужны. 
Все вроде . Кое-как написала) Ура!! .
Короче -лопайте финики,если захотите , это действительно совершенное произведение  природы.) И дома держать их на виду -штука бесценная ,рука сама потянется,  ОСОБЕННО  для детей.Тем более они у нас такие дешевые и доступные.Заводите финики у себя дома,вообщем, в любом случае- не предадут.))

Спасибо Павлову, что подправил).

----------


## Альбина

вот еще ассоциации с музыкой ,может не совсем..но..
Финики -это регги.. :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

У сушёных ( а других ведь в России нету) фиников есть один минус - много не съешь). Вот в Египте они вкусные,а у нас купил как-то пару раз - не очень. 
Где-то читал,что чернослив тоже очень полезный, и не такой приторный.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> ай...это не важно)


Важно — это два разных растения. В ююбе действительно содержится куча витаминов, и она применяется в традиционной китайской и не только медицине. А собственно финики, которые с финиковой пальмы, содержат гораздо меньше полезных веществ и очень много сахара (на первом месте по содержанию сахара среди известных фруктов), их нужно употреблять умеренно.

----------

Алик (09.12.2016), Альбина (09.12.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Важно — это два разных растения. В ююбе действительно содержится куча витаминов, и она применяется в традиционной китайской и не только медицине. А собственно финики, которые с финиковой пальмы, содержат гораздо меньше полезных веществ и очень много сахара (на первом месте по содержанию сахара среди известных фруктов), их нужно употреблять умеренно.


Понятно . А у нас нету ююбы. :Frown:  А она вкусная вообще?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Понятно . А у нас нету ююбы. А она вкусная вообще?


Не такая вкусная, как финики.

----------

Альбина (09.12.2016)

----------

